# NZ citizenship



## mamoun1982

i have a question about NZ citizenship, in the NZ ministry of interior websit (The New Zealand Department of Internal Affairs : Services : General Requirements for a Grant of New Zealand Citizenship)
the requirements are as follow:


> *Requirements for a Grant of New Zealand Citizenship*
> Important Notice! Citizenship requirements changed on 21 April 2010. You may be eligible for a grant of New Zealand citizenship if you:
> 
> intend, if granted citizenship, to continue to reside in New Zealand;
> are able to understand and speak English;
> are of good character;
> understand the responsibilities and privileges of New Zealand citizenship;
> are a permanent resident of New Zealand; and
> were physically present in New Zealand, and have had your New Zealand permanent
> residence for the last five years before applying for citizenship.


my question is about *PRESENCE*


> *Presence*
> To be eligible for a grant of New Zealand citizenship you must have New Zealand permanent residence (or be an Australian citizen or permanent resident). Permanent residence means that Immigration New Zealand has allowed you to live in New Zealand permanently. You are required to have:
> 
> 1. Been present in New Zealand;
> for at least 1,350 days with a Permanent Resident Permit issued by Immigration New Zealand during the 5 years immediately before you make your application; and
> for at least 240 days with a Permanent Resident Permit issued by Immigration New Zealand in each of those 5 years; and
> 2. Fully met any conditions imposed by Immigration New Zealand in regard to your Permanent Resident Permit.
> 
> *Please Note: If you can show that there are exceptional circumstances that warrant a reduction, you may be considered as long as you have a minimum presence in New Zealand of 450 days with a Permanent Resident Permit in the 20 months before you make your application. *


my question is about "exceptional circumstances that warrant a reduction" anyone knows what these circumstances could be???
thanks for help


----------

